# Weird question for the female fursuiters



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Oct 24, 2009)

Alright, girls only, unless you're somehow a guy that menstruates. When it's that time of the month for me, I suddenly OBSESS over fursuits, I want to buy them, make them, design them, I CRAVE them, it's insane, I'm not sure why, I don't know if it's 'cause I feel creative or 'cause I want something cuddly. Does anyone here get the same way?


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 24, 2009)

Hmmm... that is very interesting! I haven't noticed, but I am going to start paying attention to that. Maybe it is our natural instinct to obsess over them because they are soft and fluffy (Kinda reminds me of say, baby animals?) Maybe mothering instincts?


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 24, 2009)

yeah...I love my cats and rabbit to death during that "time" its probally our instict to want fuzzy cuddly things


----------



## marc andre (Oct 24, 2009)

that is really quite adorable :3

...i want fuzzy things


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 24, 2009)

.. That's .. odd.


----------



## Saphire_Raptor (Oct 24, 2009)

i usual reject everything and hang out on my own.. unless i have Advil in my system... then I'm my self who enjoys a cuddle or two


----------



## Fay V (Oct 24, 2009)

hmm i'll have to pay attention and see...


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Oct 25, 2009)

I think...your a lifestyler.
:/


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 25, 2009)

i've never payed attention to that, though i do crave chocolate and other junk food.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd want to stay as far away from fursuiting as possible during that time, to avoid leaking in them and causing a disgusting mess.

I usually just want to eat constantly and sleep all week.


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Oct 25, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> I think...your a lifestyler.
> :/



Nooo, never XD; I'm more a cosplayer than a furry honestly.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 25, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I'd want to stay as far away from fursuiting as possible during that time, to avoid leaking in them and causing a disgusting mess.
> 
> I usually just want to eat constantly and sleep all week.




A hotflash in a fursuit D:


----------



## Lyrihl (Oct 25, 2009)

Fay V said:


> A hotflash in a fursuit D:


 D8 o dear GAWD no.

Usually I either feel kind of irritable or go on an eating spree and chomp everything (even people) that isn't out of reach.


----------



## Zin (Oct 26, 2009)

I sorta have that same thing too. I just want something fuzzy and hugable. o-o


----------



## Kano (Oct 26, 2009)

Hmm.. I'll have to pay more attention during that time. I think I might do the same thing.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm usually in too much pain to care about anything other than sleep. o.o


----------



## RoseHexwit (Oct 26, 2009)

I obsess over fursuits all the time.

Chocolate, on the other hand, is another story. :3


----------



## Lyrihl (Oct 26, 2009)

Oooh, don't even get me _started_ on chocolate.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 27, 2009)

during that time of the month I want to beat people and I mostly just sulk around carrying an iron rod.

then afterwards I want to rape.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> during that time of the month I want to beat people and I mostly just sulk around carrying an iron rod.
> 
> then afterwards I want to rape.


O_O......hahaha...your like one of my friends but instead of rape she's more angry and wants to stab people.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats funny. When its my 'time' I turn into a mega bitch and shun everyone except my boyfriend. XD


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 27, 2009)

Lol

I know someone who constanly eats raw meat while during her "Red tide".


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 27, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Lol
> 
> I know someone who constanly eats raw meat while during her "Red tide".



Is she a Goblin or something?


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 27, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Is she a Goblin or something?



lol no.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 27, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> during that time of the month I want to beat people and I mostly just sulk around carrying an iron rod.
> 
> then afterwards I want to rape.


I usually want to rape after too. Especially recently for some reason. :<
It got bad last time. Really baad. >> My mate and I "did it" literately 4 times and I still wasn't satisfied. 

I totally turned into a monster. x3


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 27, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> O_O......hahaha...your like one of my friends but instead of rape she's more angry and wants to stab people.



<.<;; luckily I have self control...

and rp characters.


----------

